# Washed, Waxed, AND PICTURES!



## Elwood (Dec 20, 2002)

Finally washed and waxed my car with daylight still remaining. Here are just a few long overdue pictues of my Mystic 330ci. I've broken the 2500mi barrier and everything is perfect! No squeeks rattles or rubber bands required to hold the exhaust on (knock on wood)

Things I LOVE
-M3 steering wheel! I can't understand the stock granny wheel.
-Car begs to be toe/heeled
-The engine....'nuff said
-Turn-in and grip of the Pilots   
-remote autodown windows...Prepared for take-off sir!

Things I'd like to talk to a BMW Engy about
-those rear vent window's and lack of autoclose!!!!!!!!!!!  
-did i mention the lack of autoclose on the rear vents?




























The glamour shot









My lattest mod, figured it's good for a few more HP









2004 BMW 330ci - Mystic Blue -
- Sports Pkg - Hole in Roof - Bum Warmers -


----------



## asb2002 (May 29, 2002)

Freakin' HOT.... love the new Mystic....


----------



## rost12 (Dec 22, 2001)

Nice bimmer :thumbup: 

For next time, might I suggest some tire gloss? Just to get to that top level of "looking good"


----------



## asb2002 (May 29, 2002)

rost12 said:


> Nice bimmer :thumbup:
> 
> For next time, might I suggest some tire gloss? Just to get to that top level of "looking good"


  I noticed that, but thought he might be going for the ZHP steering wheel look...


----------



## car_for_mom (Jul 15, 2002)

White gloves would not find a speck o'dust or dirt on that fine-looking Bimmer! Niiiiice! :thumbup:


----------



## rost12 (Dec 22, 2001)

car_for_mom said:


> White gloves would not find a speck o'dust or dirt on that fine-looking Bimmer! Niiiiice! :thumbup:


I hate to be a party-crasher, but try sticking a finger into the exhaust pipes. They are always dirty on the inside :bawling:


----------



## Elwood (Dec 20, 2002)

car_for_mom said:


> White gloves would not find a speck o'dust or dirt on that fine-looking Bimmer! Niiiiice! :thumbup:


hehe what you don't know wont hurt you  
I haven't washed the wheels in 3 days, skipped in order to get the wax job done. 

I agree tire shine can be nice looking, but more often then not, it slings all over the body work when you start moving. Even after it's "dried"


----------



## FrenchBoy (Apr 16, 2002)

Elwood said:


> Things I'd like to talk to a BMW Engy about
> -those rear vent window's and lack of autoclose!!!!!!!!!!!
> -did i mention the lack of autoclose on the rear vents?


Great looking car. Congrats.

As for the rear windows on the coupe, I fully agree with you and you may want to talk to BMW NA instead. Rear windows on the coupe do auto close on European models. Something to do with BMW NA being afraid of some possible lawsuit I heard :dunno:...

FrenchBoy


----------



## flashinthepan (Jul 25, 2003)

Stunning !!!! :thumbup:



> Rear windows on the coupe do auto close on European models.


And on the Convertibles (naturally !)

Very nice lookin' Ride !!!!! I love the 2004 cowl's...kinda M3ish looking.


----------



## VT325is (Jun 1, 2002)

I absolutely love your car! The facelift on the coupe is quite a nice improvement on a car that I didn't really think needed improving. This is one Bangle job I truly enjoy.

A quick question for you on the mystic blue. In your pictures it doesn't appear as vibrant as in some of the other posts, especially Hockeynut's 330Cic. Do you think your pictures are representative of the actual color? Not trying to put down your car or pics, just looking for some feedback on the color as I haven't seen it clearly in person yet. Thanks.


----------



## Elwood (Dec 20, 2002)

VT325is said:



> I absolutely love your car! The facelift on the coupe is quite a nice improvement on a car that I didn't really think needed improving. This is one Bangle job I truly enjoy.
> 
> A quick question for you on the mystic blue. In your pictures it doesn't appear as vibrant as in some of the other posts, especially Hockeynut's 330Cic. Do you think your pictures are representative of the actual color? Not trying to put down your car or pics, just looking for some feedback on the color as I haven't seen it clearly in person yet. Thanks.


You can look at as many pictures as you want, but nothing will compair to seeing them in person. Have you seen Topaz? Mystic is a touch darker and is a better metalic paint.

The true color is in between his and mine. His are during an overcast day, while mine are at sunset. Neither are ideal for true renditions of color. my photo's are also highly reduced, original's were 6megapix (I "borrowed" my father's D-10 ) Closest pic in my bunch is the last.

THE BEST  pics of the TRUE MB I've seen can be found here http://www.bmwnation.com/forum/topic.asp?TOPIC_ID=539


----------



## LeucX3 (Dec 26, 2001)

Those are bada$$ pics. :thumbup:


----------



## VT325is (Jun 1, 2002)

Elwood,

Thanks for the feedback. Looking forward to seeing the actual thing. If it's better than topaz I can't wait.


----------

